# Müllerthal - Tips - Trails und Unterkünfte



## hulster (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

wollte mal mit nen paar Kumpel das Müllerthal und Umgebung erkunden. 
Wir kennen aber gar niemanden, der in der Ecke unterwegs ist. 
Trailtouren.de scheint relative tot zu sein. Und wir wollen auch eh innerhalb der Woche hin.
Da ich bei meiner Suche gesehen habe, dass ihr hier auch schon mal in der Ecke seit, dachte ich mir, ich frag auch mal hier nach. Hab das zwar auch im Luxemburg Forum gemacht. Aber da scheint nicht so viel los zu sein.
Taugen die 4 offiziellen Touren was? Gibt es ne Quelle mit soliden GPS Tracks (ich weiß, die Geheimtips rückt keiner raus)? Flowig bis leicht anspurchsvoll (S2)? Tips für Unterkünfte wären auch toll.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2018)

Auf der Luxemburger Seite ist durch den Sinnflutartigen Regen sehr viel kaputt und wird wohl einige Monate dauern.
Deutsche Seite geht, wenn ihr in der Luxemburger Schweiz fahren wollt solltet ihr technisch gut unterwegs sein und das tragen vom Rad nicht scheuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. August 2018)

Zur Info:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16966


----------



## hulster (17. August 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16966



Schade - leider zu kurzfristig. Schon verplant, krieg ich nicht hin. Aber vielleicht klappts nen anderes Mal.


----------

